# *Remove Mods* (I read the top pinned post)



## justinpoiroux (Apr 29, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
I was looking through mycolorscreen and saw that a lot of users use the app UCCW to make their setup cool. I was wondering if there was any tutorials or guides? thanks.


----------

